# Google announces Picasa 3.5



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Google has announced version 3.5 of Picasa, its free image-editing software program. The latest version features improved tagging and import options and enhanced geo-tagging with integration of Google Maps. In addition, the company has also launched a Mac version of the software including most of the features of its PC version."
http://www.dpreview.com/news/0909/09092302picasa35.asp


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers..............


----------

